# Bob-caT/Bear-caT Snowthrower Thread?!?



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello,

Newly joined the site, but Ive visited a bunch of times, while researching different things. 

I see a lengthy list of snowblower and snowthrower manufacturers, but Im honestly surprised that "Ransomes" Bob-caT & later iterations aren't amongst them. These machines are quite robust and many are still viable after 30-60 years of service. There are quite a few still around here in New England. I own 2, a 5 hp and a 7hp. Its taken me a few years to gather up just about every bit of information out there, concerning Bob-caT Snowthrowers. 

If it is possible to create a "Bob-caT" sub-forum, I will fill it with every bit of info that I have.

Thank You!
Brother Al


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Let me check on it for you.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Just curious if this is possible? If you put it up, I will pay to be a member.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

I would really like to have a Bob Cat sub forum with literature and information posted to it.

:wavetowel2:


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will forward this to the rest of the team.

Thanks,
Marie


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank You!

These are not obscure machines... They were sold for decades and were "owned" by several companies over the years. They are one of the best snowthrowers/blowers ever made. Ransomes BobcaT made high-grade machines, designed specifically for Commercial Use, so they were designed to be run quite hard for many hours. These snow throwers were one part of their business, the other was lawn care machines. Many BobcaT zero turn lawn mowers kept America's ball fields, parks, and golf courses neat and trim. Ransomes was also contracted to make these for Gravely and Montgomery-Ward for a number of years.

If there is doubt about these machines, I see quite a few owners have posted threads on this site. Also, if you have doubts about the viability of these machines, please see my thread in Introductions. They are not those junky snowthrowers that most people associate "Snowthrower" with. 

There are many of these beasts still out there. Resources for information are scattered all over the place... this site would be a logical place to centralize it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Brother Al said:


> Just curious if this is possible? If you put it up, *I will pay to be a member.*


Bribery? :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Never had one but I like the name.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Bribery works for me. It looks like it's going to be added this week.

Just need to get Brother Al to fork over the cash :wavetowel2:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Bribery works for me. It looks like it's going to be added this week.
> 
> Just need to get Brother Al to fork over the cash :wavetowel2:


While they are in there, fix the Yamaha......it is not in alphabetical order.:icon_whistling::smiley-confused009:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll ask about that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Brother Al said:


> Just curious if this is possible? If you put it up, *I will pay to be a member.*



It's there now so . . . . show me the money !! http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/bob-cat-bear-cat-snowblowers/

Also asked Kyle (Admin) to put the Yamaha in it's proper place above the "Yard" products. That's done too.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

THANK YOU will do!


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Lifetime Membership Paid


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for the BOB CAT section. 

Now where is the Jacobsen section? I worked on alot of those blowers in the 90's as a mechanic as well.

:wavetowel2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to stir up some interest in the Jacobsen camp and then offer to become a supporting member and they get a Mod to ask the Admin :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:
I know they've passed on two sub forums I'm aware of as they didn't think there would be enough interest and don't' want to create one for every brand. We did get an "All Other Brands" where we can put them instead of using the "Maint and Repairs" sub.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

I did


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You need to stir up some interest in the Jacobsen camp and then offer to become a supporting member and they get a Mod to ask the Admin :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:
> I know they've passed on two sub forums I'm aware of as they didn't think there would be enough interest and don't' want to create one for every brand. We did get an "All Other Brands" where we can put them instead of using the "Maint and Repairs" sub.


Do we really need a Snow-Joe forum and the Atlas forum, then? :icon_whistling:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

db130 said:


> Do we really need a Snow-Joe forum and the Atlas forum, then? :icon_whistling:


Both of those forums were probably set up when this website was first created, and someone simply used as many snowblower brand names they could think of..(or as many as they could find via google)

I dont mind the Atlas forum, since its a vintage US brand name..although very very obscure. but even though that forum gets low traffic, there is nothing wrong with keeping it..

I dont like the Snow Joe forum though, and IMO I think that one should be deleted...because its the only 100% Chinese brand name in the list of brands, and IMO this forum should not be "endorsing" the Chinese machines, and having the actual sub-forum there suggests an endorsement or approval.
So Im in favor of getting rid of the Snow Joe forum.

Scot


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Brother Al said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newly joined the site, but Ive visited a bunch of times, while researching different things.
> 
> ...


I also own a 1978 5 HP, SN 19549. Looking for a parts diagram. Are you, or anyone,able to help?

Thanks.


----------



## Richard K (Dec 16, 2020)

Brother Al said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newly joined the site, but Ive visited a bunch of times, while researching different things.
> 
> ...





Brother Al said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newly joined the site, but Ive visited a bunch of times, while researching different things.
> 
> ...


Hello - I have a model 19824 bob cat and trying to replace the chain that drives the fwd and reverse.
If the shifter is bent, how do tell to get back in the right position?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Richard









If you look on the other page you'll see this is a 6-7 year old thread with the exception of the post above yours which also tried to hijack the topic.
You're asking something specific about replacing the chain and the shifter being bent. People seeing this thread pop up only see the original topic "Bob-caT/Bear-caT Snowthrower Thread?!?"
That was referring to creating this section which back in '15 I asked the Admins to do. 
That topic doesn't relate to your problem and likely isn't going to draw much interest. You should start a new thread of your own with a good subject line to draw attention to your issues.
You should have better luck in finding help.


.


----------

